# Professional Day Traders - book extract



## Timmy (19 June 2012)

http://www.smartmoney.com/invest/st...-1339513989350/?link=SM_mag_inside&mod=sm_mag

Entertaining piece from a new book. Enjoy!



> In his new book, "Man Made: A Stupid Quest for Masculinity," national columnist and TV pundit Joel Stein decides to try his hand at trading with the big boys. Stein persuades Matt Nadell, a day trader at one of these firms, to spot him $100,000 to trade for a day. Along the way, Stein learns about day trading's Battle of the Bulge (aka the flash crash of 2010), the value of embracing risk -- and how hitting one wrong key can cost you $15,000.


----------

